# Accounting profession in Germany



## alirana

Hi, I want to ask about accounting profession in Germany. Can people who are not fluent in German make it there. I am ACCA affiliate and hold B.Sc Hons. I have 1.5 years experience in accounting firm and I completed my studies in London.
Regards


----------



## ALKB

alirana said:


> Hi, I want to ask about accounting profession in Germany. Can people who are not fluent in German make it there. I am ACCA affiliate and hold B.Sc Hons. I have 1.5 years experience in accounting firm and I completed my studies in London.
> Regards


How is your knowledge of German tax law and rules and regulations?

Frankly, I doubt that you can work in accounting without German.


----------



## James3214

We have discussed accounting on here in the past. Use the search option to find similar threads like this one.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...many/67602-institutes-offer-acca-germany.html


----------

